# Getting Married - Problem for current visa?



## Bexiee (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello all,

I am currently in SA on a 'Relative' temporary residence visa - no work endorsement, just the right to live with my SAC life partner. I am on my 2nd one so far which is to be renewed at the end of the year.

We were hoping to get married in the mean time at home affairs here in SA. When we went to go book the date though, the man at home affairs said that there was a possibility that I would have to return home to the UK after the wedding and apply for a new visa, as being married would be a change of conditions.

I was under the impression that being married on a life partner visa would not be a change in conditions, as I would still be here as a life partner albeit married now.

Has anyone been through this, or could anyone help clarify our situation?

Thank you


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

What a load of hogwash. It is not a change of conditions and you can apply for literally any visa from within SA.

What he doesn't know or say is that your visa would be processed much, much faster in the UK.

Good luck!


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Legal man,

I hope you can help me with this one:

here is my story:

I am currently PR status in South Africa, and would like my Fiancee to join me permanently in South Africa, and perhaps look for work in the future.

she is a Namibian citizen born before independence, however she was not born in Namibia, which doesn't give her the right to apply for PR directly.

I was thinking that she could log in an application in Namibia under regulation 27(g)RELATIVE and for normal relative visa 11(6) at the same time. What are her chances? as we have been together since 2011 and we can prove the relationship. However we are not married as of yet. Her Study visa expired last year and she's been using 3 months holiday visas ever since. the gymnastic of going in and out of SA is becoming stressful and costly. What do you propose?

Your assistance on the matter above would be highly appreciate.


----------

